
Arithmetic, Population and Energy  - ggasp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-QA2rkpBSY&feature=BF&list=PL6A1FD147A45EF50D&index=1
======
RiderOfGiraffes
You might be interested in the lengthy discussion from a previous submission
of this item:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1382456>

------
J3L2404
>The greatest shortcoming of them human race is our inability to understand
the exponential function.

Nice demonstration of rates of growth.

